# The world of Stephen King needful thing vs Talk classical, record u would kill having



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Your a hardcore & ardent records LP\CD collector, you know what you want but can't always be located, frustration kick in of course.

What if the devil shows up in your USA New England small-town shop, would you, I mean would commit Faustian pact, this, of course, is a highly hypothetical scenario these two worlds or fantasy collided, but what if?

:tiphat:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Why? I have a massive collection of some 35 years and in all honesty there is nothing ever made that I don't have if I wanted it. Sometimes it meant doing some detective work around the world, finding help with some difficult languages (Tower Records in Japan - nightmares). And I have a lot of really hard to get cds that Beelzebub would probably want!


----------

